# Are All MeanWell 24 Volt, 10+ Amp Power Supplies Created Equal?



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Other than the current rating, are the various 24 volt MeanWell power supplies created "equal" with respect to reliability and regulation, or are there some models to be avoided?

The other day one of my 16.5 volt, 16.5 amp A/C transformers went out and I can't find a suitable replacement. It just stopped working and the primaries show infinity and the secondaries show 0.0 ohms. It didn't even smoke and after I removed the cloth/paper insulation can see no physical problem. This operates my turnouts and accessories. So, I will have to pilfer one out of one of my D/C sources and will have to replace that. The MeanWells look to be a suitable replacement, but I've heard that some work better than others.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are a few variations on the models. 

Never hears some work better than others, the small variations have to do with items that should have no effect on relaibility. 

Haven't lost one yet, ran one 5 years 24/7, still have it, about 7 years on it or so. 

Still is an inexpensive supply, good deal for the money. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 28 Sep 2012 12:30 PM 

I've heard that some work better than others.


Can you explain what you mean by that?
Better in what way.

All the 24-volt Meanwell power supplies I ever ran through a lab bench test met every last one of their soecs handily, not even close to the spec limits.
As to reliability - my experience is the same as Greg's, great supplies especially for the money.

Knut


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I just picked up three new Mean Well S-320-24s (24 volt 12.5 amps) for $50.01 + $17.12 shipping for the whole lot on the 'bay. I guess that's a score. Because I run three TE's, I knew that three MeanWells together had to be a sign.









Now I can pilfer one of my d/c sources and still have another d/c source transformer in reserve for a/c if that one goes bad.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The MeanWells arrived today. They are brand new and look to be very nice. The three of them together don't weigh nearly as much as the one 16.5 volt, 16.5 amp a/c transformer that went out. But how can you beat three new 12.5 amp units for $50?

When I replace the other units, (leaving just one of the four a/c transformers to run the turnouts and accessories ), my cart will certainly be lighter when I push it out from the garage.


----------

